# Arduino based CNC Manual Pulse Generator - to test a BP BOSS 5 CNC



## dansawyer (Feb 15, 2021)

I am bringing a Bridgeport Series 1 Boss 5 back on line. The head in is disarray, that is for another day. However the control logic and stepper motors are approaching a point where they can be 'tested'. The motor power supply, the motors, the wiring, and Gecko 203 controllers are all in place, I built a manual pulse generator based on Arduino. It uses a 2 row LCD and has 6 control buttons. I implemented Axis, Direction, Faster, Slower, Start/Stop, and Reset. Speed starts out very slow with about one pulse per second. The Arduino creates three control signals for the Gecko, direction, enable, and pulse. 
I tested it on a small motor with an integrated driver and it all worked. The next step is to take it the shop.


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 16, 2021)

Facinating! (Where is the spell checker?) Understanding and using electronics has to be a world all of its own. Looking forward to viewing the finished project.
Have a good day
Ray


----------

